# Bestes Buch um Android-Programmierung zu lernen



## mrbela (10. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Ich programmiere schon länger in Java, habe aber jetzt vor, mich mit der Android-Programmierung auseinanderzusetzen.

Aus diesem Grund wollte ich Euch nach Euren Bucherfahrungen fragen..

Was sind/ist Eurer Meinung nach die/das beste/n Bücher/Buch?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

P.S.: Java-Dinge muss ich eigtl nicht mehr lernen, mir geht es eigtl ausschließlich um Android und dessen SDK etc.


----------



## Andreas-Schrade (19. Jan 2015)

Hi,

auch wenn der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, möchte ich dennoch eine Empfehlung aussprechen, die mir seinerzeit geholfen hat.

Das Buch "Professional Android 4 Application Development" von  Reto Meier existiert nun schon in der xten Auflage und ist klar zu empfehlen.

Reto Meier ist selbst in der Entwicklung von Android bei Google involviert und gibt einen äußerst guten Einstieg in die Entwicklung unter Android.


Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Java20134 (27. Jan 2015)

Ich finde dieses Buch gerade sehr schön. Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit dem Buch und ich komme sehr gut zurecht: Java fÃ


----------

